# double sided tape needed



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

Looking for a great 2 sided tape.
used in adding SAP package
send me a name and part number if you have one or suggestions on how to mount the side panels without clips....
thanks


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Go to any professional audio shop. They get the best two sided tape I've ever seen..........


JET


----------



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks...JET


----------



## lvgto (May 13, 2006)

You can get it at Home Depot, it's in a red roll, the actual tape is dark gray but the plastic that covers it is red. Our body guys use it for everything.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

lvgto said:


> You can get it at Home Depot, it's in a red roll, the actual tape is dark gray but the plastic that covers it is red. Our body guys use it for everything.


I have some of that. It is made by 3M. Go to Wal-mart or Home Depot and look in the 3M section. Find the heavy duty double-sided tape for indoor/outdoor weather resistant. 
It is grey and has a red backing.


----------



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

I picked it up today 

thanks...


----------

